# New around here.



## metal mite (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi,

I'm not new being 57 years old, but new to the site.

I've been making engines, and cannon for a while.

Quite few names seem to be familiar to those on the other sites.

Couple come to mind are Powder Keg, and John Stevenson, both very talented fellows.

Just wanted to check in and say hello.

I've got a couple machines including a Fadal TRM, Bridgeport,

couple lathes and whatever a hobbiest/hone machinist keeps around.

Just bought a Prototrak cnc lathe but have to keep it busy to pay it's self off.

That's a bit of a problem (getting paying work, as well as fun work done).

All for now, we're In San Diego on Vacation for a week.

Kap Pullen


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome Kap 8) .............. good to have you aboard.

CC


----------



## wareagle (Nov 29, 2008)

Kap, we are glad to have you among us!! Welcome to HMEM!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Make yourself at home and feel free to contribute at any time.


----------



## Powder keg (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh, stop it Kap
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your embarrassing me. Glad to see you found us. Make sure you post some of your toys
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Later, Wes


----------



## rake60 (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome to HMEM Kap

Rick


----------



## ksouers (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome, Kap.

Kevin


----------



## Metal Mickey (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome welcome and welcome. They are a great bunch here and I look forward to seeing some of your work. Mike


----------



## Maryak (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Kap,

Welcome to our site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## dsquire (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome Kap

Glad that you joined up. Looking forward to whatever your building when you get the time to post it. Remember 1 picture is worth 1000 words. 

All the best on your vacation. :bow:

cheers

Don


----------



## jack404 (Nov 29, 2008)

G'day Kap

Welcome!

enjoy your holiday, get home, make some $ and send us some pics of your modelling

cheers

jack


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome to the club!
Eric


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 30, 2008)

Kap welcome
Tin


----------



## Kludge (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome, Kap, though I question your wisdom in admitting to knowing any of these miscreants and ne'er do wells. This is a horribly evil bunch you've fallen in with and the worst of all is that escapee from the Home for the Terminally Weird over there in Hawaii. Even worse, he makes the big boys on the corner look positively angelic. 

Seriously ... kind of ... the folks here are pretty cool and knowledgable about a wide range of things including, if I remember right, the fine art of home made whiskey.

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## metal mite (Dec 8, 2008)

Just back last night.

Get off the soap box (nail keg) Kludge! ;D

This is my kind of people.

These dirty fingernail people make the world go around.

People just wern't made to work on their butts!

Work calls, ugg.

Some time...

Kap


----------



## ChooChooMike (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome Kap !! Sit down, pull up a cuppa whatever your favorite oil is an join in 

Mike


----------



## Kludge (Dec 9, 2008)

metal mite  said:
			
		

> Get off the soap box (nail keg) Kludge! ;D



Okay, who told the newbie about me? Come on! 'Fess up!



> This is my kind of people. These dirty fingernail people make the world go around. People just wern't made to work on their butts!



I solved the dirt under the fingernails problem. Clip them so close it can't collect. Or, if one's masochistic, extract them completely. 

Anyway, I don't mind sitting on my butt working in some cases - like sketching my various ideas out on the beach ... although sometimes that's in a more prone position. 



> Work calls, ugg.



Ummm ... what's the "work" thing?

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------

